# Overeating...?



## ec0planet (Sep 3, 2010)

Greetings, I just got my Betta yesterday. I went to feed him tonight when I got home, and I was going to feed him one pellet at a time until he stops eating. The back of the container says 2-4 pellets, and I read on several websites that if its not live food a Betta will stop eating when he is full. It is only live food he will over eat, and risk obesity, or death. So anyway, I get up to 7 pellets and he is still looking up waiting for the 8th. I was scared he was eating too much so I stopped, but then he didn't seem full. Is there a danger of feeding him too many pellets? Is it not true that Bettas do not overeat on non live food? Thanks for you advice in advance. :greenyay:


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

Try feeding 1 pellet in the am and 1 in the pm.

Or if its live food, just one bloodworm a day. Or freezedried brine shrimp cube cut in half.

Gotta remember a bettas stomache is about the size of their eye!

Thats my feeding schedule.


----------



## ec0planet (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you for the advice! If I may inquire, how long have had your Betta fish on this feeding regime?


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

Umm my oldest one in 2 years old (and tip top shape), newest I got today.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

ec0planet said:


> Greetings, I just got my Betta yesterday. I went to feed him tonight when I got home, and I was going to feed him one pellet at a time until he stops eating. The back of the container says 2-4 pellets, and I read on several websites that if its not live food a Betta will stop eating when he is full. It is only live food he will over eat, and risk obesity, or death. So anyway, I get up to 7 pellets and he is still looking up waiting for the 8th. I was scared he was eating too much so I stopped, but then he didn't seem full. Is there a danger of feeding him too many pellets? Is it not true that Bettas do not overeat on non live food? Thanks for you advice in advance. :greenyay:


You are deffinatly feeding too much only 3-4 pellets a day.You can feed them in any order by spliting them up once a day or twice a day I feed mine once a day.Bettas are little piggys there stomachs are only as big as there eye though.


----------



## ec0planet (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you again, so obviously they can thrive on 2 pellets per day then. Perhaps the food distributor just wants you to go through more pellets quicker, so you have to buy more often. :cheers:


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

ec0planet said:


> Thank you again, so obviously they can thrive on 2 pellets per day then. Perhaps the food distributor just wants you to go through more pellets quicker, so you have to buy more often. :cheers:


Exactly. They don't give a dang about the care of your fish. They care about €$€$.


----------



## ec0planet (Sep 3, 2010)

Now should blood worms be given as a treat say once or twice a week, or do some use them as the staple diet?


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

I use as a weekly treat, some disagree though. They're generally more expensive if you buy frozen, and are more fatty if I'm correct.


----------



## ec0planet (Sep 3, 2010)

Sounds good!


----------



## Bloodeath (Aug 22, 2010)

personally, i feed my betta 3 times a day, 2 pellets each time, and i do this because i find that 2-4 pellets at a time is a comfortable number for all of my betta to be full, but not have a bulging tummy.


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

Right, every betta is different.


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

Make sure you soak your pellets in tank water before feeding to reduce the chance of constipation. 
I feed two pellets twice a day of a higher quality food, either Attison's or Omega one pellets. I used to feed Hikari Bio Gold pellets, 1 once a day and my fish ended up becoming emaciated.


----------



## ec0planet (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the info. That is shocking, as my research showed Hikari gold to be the best quality Betta food out there. That is what I am feeding him now.

I did a search online & found "Omega One Betta Buffet Micro-Pellets", is this what your are talking about?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Definitely not 7 pellets. Maybe 1-2 in the morning and 1-2 in the evening. I used to do this but found it easier to give 3-4 about the middle of the day or early afternoon.


----------

